# RIP Tyson



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Had to make the hardest decision, and put my best friend and partner down yesterday, due to a illness 

RIP Tyson, till we meet again, guard the gates of Rainbow Bridge


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Fine looking dog...sorry


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, glad you could make the right decision for him.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

So very hard. Hugs sent.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh man...

Good picture. Sorry.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm sorry as well. Was he a partner in law enforcement or military? Looking at your handle makes me wonder if that was the case. Regardless, I know he was dedicated and fearless.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. Making that decision is a very hard one but it is a very humane one and something that everyone who has animals has to face at some point.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Aw. I'm so sorry to hear this. I think the hardest thing I've done in my life was to put down my 16 yo. dog companion I'd had since he was a pup. Allow yourself to grieve Tyson's death. And yes, he's now guarding the Rainbow Bridge along with all our faithful canine companions.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

((hugs)) I know that was quite difficult. Your dog was fortunate in that you cared enough to do so when you needed to.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

My condolences. He was a beautiful dog. It is a privilege to share our lives with these magnificent animals. Unfortunately the price we pay is our grief when we have to say goodbye. Be thankful to have shared his journey. Our lives would be so much less without them in it.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

aleefarms said:


> I'm sorry as well. Was he a partner in law enforcement or military? Looking at your handle makes me wonder if that was the case. Regardless, I know he was dedicated and fearless.


Law Enforcement K9


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am so sorry your friend got sick. I know it is a tough decision but now Tyson is happy again.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. He was a fine looking friend of yours.

We had to do that with our Princess 2 years ago. I was on the road and couldn't be here. She had a large tumor that was pressing against her spine and it was not detected until it was too late. Queen misses her as much as we do.








Princess was the brown one in the chair and Queen is the black one on the floor.

Dave


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Condolences....

We know from the minute we let them into our hearts, that one day they will break them.

The joy we gain by loving them will, in time, once again outweigh the sadness they can bring to our lives


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

So Sorry.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

I wish I had the words that would make things better. I don't so I'll just say I'm sorry.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Thank you all, it's been difficult, to say the least.

Thanks again, for the support


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope you are doing well.....haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Hope you are doing well.....haven't seen you around in a while.


I am going good, just busy with work, and the fact, my partner is no longer with me.

I'm back


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stay sharp, be safe!! Good to see you!!


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Laura


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

you are welcome sir!!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your partner's passing. He was a very handsome fellow. Was he still active duty or retired?

The ceremony for the dogs tears me up just as much as for the human officers. This poem was given to my nephew at his dog's ceremony. I hope it helps you in some way.

Guardians Of The Night
Trust in me my friend for I am
your comrade. I will protect you
with my last breath When all
others have left you And the
loneliness of the night closes
in, I will be at your side. 
Together we will conquer all
obstacles, And search out
those who might wish harm to
others. All I ask of you is
compassion, The caring touch
of your hands. It is for you that I
will unselfishly give my life 
And spend my nights unrested.
Although our days together
May be marked by the passing
of the seasons Know that each
day at your side is my reward. 

My days are measured by the
coming and going of your
footsteps. I anticipate them at
every opening of the door. You
are the voice of caring when I
am ill. The voice of authority
when I've done wrong.
Do not chastise me unduly for
I am your right arm, The sword
at your side. I attempt to do
only what you bid of me. I seek
only to please you and remain
in your favor. Unknown author.....

May Tyson's spirit continue to guard your nights, and keep you safe out there.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

sandsuncritters said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your partner's passing. He was a very handsome fellow. Was he still active duty or retired?
> 
> The ceremony for the dogs tears me up just as much as for the human officers. This poem was given to my nephew at his dog's ceremony. I hope it helps you in some way.
> 
> ...


He was retired at the very end (approx 1 month before).

Thank you,.very much appreciated


----------

